# And here I am...



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

My first post in the Glock forum as a GLOCK OWNER! Yeah, I finally did it and sold my soul, so to speak. Sold my XD for a NIB G19, and it's nice! I haven't got to shoot it yet, but it's sitting right next to me and I love it. $519+tax. I know I could've gotten it for a little less, but it feels good supporting the local, smaller shop. :smt1099


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to the club. Waiting for a range report. I'm sure you will like it. Sweet shooting pistol. :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Still a good price. Why did you give up the XD? I love them both.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

oops


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Still a good price. Why did you give up the XD? I love them both.


Well, I shot my first IDPA match a while back and used my USPc for it. I felt it did alright, but that there was room for improvement. I'd always heard how well Glocks are suited to rapid fire, so I rented a G19...and really liked it! I decided that it would probably suit me a bit better than my HK and, shoot, I needed a new gun anyhoo!! I didn't have the cash needed to buy a new one, so I had to sell something, and my XD was the only one I felt I could part with at the moment. Absolutely nothing against the gun; it was awesome, and still is!! I just didn't feel like selling my newly discovered tack driver (Baby Eagle), and will NOT sell my USPc (carry gun and my "Baby"), and my Beretta has sentimental value (1st gun I ever bought). I figured my HK and P3AT fit my CCH niche, and I could let the XD go. BTW, the G19 conceals pretty well too! Joy!! :mrgreen::smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, another one swayed by the power of the Dark Side.

Darth Glockius


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The Force is strong in this one...

Enjoy that new G19!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck with your new gun and we will be standing by for range report.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Was gonna get to the range yesterday, but it didn't work out. Hopefully soon, fellas. :smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats on the G19. I have a G23 waiting for me this weekend at my local shop. I would've bought it online, but I'd rather have a face to my purchase.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

Hope you like your G19 , I love mine, I almost traded my G19 for a FN (how stupid was I ?) any way I'm over that crazy idea & very happy w/ my GLOCK ! Mine shoots good & conceals easy.


----------



## spyderdude (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats on the Glock 19. I just hit the 800 round mark with my G19, and it's an absolute joy to shoot, and very comfortable for everyday carry. Every Glock fan needs a G19! :smt023


----------

